# Instalacion de winpic 800 en windows 7



## 20deoctubre (Feb 4, 2010)

Un saludo...

Acabo de conseguir un programador de pics PIC-PROG 800 (USB). El detalle es que no lo he podido echar a andar en mi computadora. Mi sistema operativo es Windows 7 ultimate trabajando a 32 bits. Baje WINPIC 800 DE LA PAGINA DE pic-prog pero me da el siguiente error:

No se pudo abrir Ind.#0

Agradeceria mucho cualquier comentario que me pueda ayudar a instalar correctamente este programador.
POSDATA. Lo probe en la escuela tambien en ordenadores que corren en XP, asi que no creo que sea eso. Otro dato es que en el administrador de dispositivos, me aparece PIC-PROG800 con un signo de interrogacion a pesar de que durante su instalacion dice que todos sus drivers han sido instalados correctamente. 

Saludos


----------



## AND_77 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola, que tal.. yo estoy con el mismo problema, yo tengo windows 7 x64. Tambien cuando inteto leer o escribir un pic me sale que no se puede abrir ind.#0, la unica diferencia que veo con respecto a tu instalación es que cuando lo instalé y el programa quizo obtener los drivers, me salío un mensaje del Sistema que decía que windows 7 no acepta controladores sin firma digital. ¿Alguien sabe com solucionarlo?

Salu2..

EDITO:
El error que medecia que no se puede abrir ind.#0 era porque tenía mal configurado el programador (tengo un TE20 y me olvide de configurarlo, estaba por defecto en el GTP). El problema ahora es que me dice que no se pudo instalar WP800IO.sys


----------



## prodas (Mar 1, 2010)

debe ser problema de tu compu pues a mi no me da ningún problema.


----------



## josephmarcelo (Mar 3, 2010)

Hola, que tal, pues tengo el mismo problema, me da como error que no se puede abrir ind.#0 pero en windows vista; tengo un programador pic800 ¿alguna respuesta?


----------



## AND_77 (Mar 4, 2010)

josephmarcelo dijo:


> Hola, que tal, pues tengo el mismo problema, me da como error que no se puede abrir ind.#0 pero en windows vista; tengo un programador pic800 ¿alguna respuesta?


 
Hola, probaste ir al archivos ejecutable del programa y poner propiedades, ir a la lengueta de compatibilidad y elegir, por ejemplo, win xp o win 98? eso hizo que a mí me dejara de tirar el error.. pero mi programador es un TE20 (o JDM) y parece que hay algún problema con el puerto serie porque no saca las tensiónes que debería de Vpp. Antes cuando tenía winxp en esa máquina funcionaba bien mi programador (y sigue funcionando en otras máquinas).

También otra cosa que se puede hacer (si tenes S.O. 64bit, no se si funcione en 32bit), es ejecutar un archivo bat, que es para que windows no revise la firma digital de los controladores que se instalan. Está en la siguiente dirección o donde hayas instalado winpic800: "C:\Archivos de programa\WinPic800\Driver_GTP_USB+\Windows_Vista_64_Access_to_ ports\VISTA64_test_signing_off.bat" (a mi en windows 7 no me produjo ningún cambio, capaz que a vos te pueda ayudar en algo).


Salu2...


----------



## josephmarcelo (Mar 4, 2010)

AND_77 dijo:


> Hola, probaste ir al archivos ejecutable del programa y poner propiedades, ir a la lengueta de compatibilidad y elegir, por ejemplo, win xp o win 98? eso hizo que a mí me dejara de tirar el error.. pero mi programador es un TE20 (o JDM) y parece que hay algún problema con el puerto serie porque no saca las tensiónes que debería de Vpp. Antes cuando tenía winxp en esa máquina funcionaba bien mi programador (y sigue funcionando en otras máquinas).
> 
> También otra cosa que se puede hacer (si tenes S.O. 64bit, no se si funcione en 32bit), es ejecutar un archivo bat, que es para que windows no revise la firma digital de los controladores que se instalan. Está en la siguiente dirección o donde hayas instalado winpic800: "C:\Archivos de programa\WinPic800\Driver_GTP_USB+\Windows_Vista_64_Access_to_ ports\VISTA64_test_signing_off.bat" (a mi en windows 7 no me produjo ningún cambio, capaz que a vos te pueda ayudar en algo).
> 
> ...


hola, AND_77, pues sí, ya intenté eso de la compatibilidad en propiedades, pero me dice lo mismo, e incluso intenté con todos los tipos de S.O. disponibles en compatibilidad, pero nada, y me resulta interesante eso de ejecutar un archivo bat; tal vez si me das más detalles pueda ejecutarlo, pero cómo se ejecuta un archivo de ese tipo?, en esa ubicación que me has dado está el archivo, pero no sé que hacer con él.
Ah, y por cierto mi S.O. es de 32 bits, habrá que probar si funciona.


----------



## AND_77 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola que tal.. los archivos bat son comandos de sistema o algo así.. directamente le haces doble click y se abre una ventana de D.O.S. y se ejecutan las instrucciones que estás escritas dentro de este archivo. Si queres podes hacer click con el boton derecho y poner editar, ahí verás las instrucciones que ejecuta en el block de notas. Si no te queda muy claro en google podes buscar info sobre archivos BATCH y vas a tener más info de estos archivos..

Salu2..


----------



## josephmarcelo (Mar 9, 2010)

Bahhhhhh......................Sigo sin poder utilizar mi GTP USB summer 2005 ó pic800, la cosa está en que he visto que el driver que utilizo es para windows xp, y no es compatible con el windows vista, así que me dediqué horas a buscar en la web sobre un driver para GTP para windows vista pero no hay, y no encuentro otra manera de hacerlo. Si hay alguien que ya resolvió este problema que por favor me explique cómo lo hizo y qué pasos siguió,
Gracias.


----------



## largosoft (Mar 10, 2010)

Saludos, yo tuve el mismo problema y lo resolvi de la siguiente manera, desinstale el WinPic800 solo conserve el archivo "VISTA64_test_signing_off.bat" (lo copie momentáneamente en el escritorio), reinicie la compu, luego ejecute el archivo, reinicie nuevamente la compu y luego instale el WinPic800. Después de esto funciono correctamente y desde entonces lo utilizo normalmente.
Mi sistema operativo es Windows 7 64bits, el archivo que use se encuentra en: C:\Archivos de programa (x86)\WinPic800\Driver_GTP_USB+\Windows_Vista_64_Access_to_ ports
VISTA64_test_signing_off.bat
Después que todo funcionaba normalmente ejecute el otro archivo por las dudas, ja.
C:\Archivos de programa (x86)\WinPic800\Driver_GTP_USB+\Windows_Vista_64_Access_to_ ports
VISTA64_test_signing_on.bat
Me olvidada mi programador es el GTP-USB plus


----------



## josephmarcelo (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok checo eso y luego te cuento
Saludos


----------



## AND_77 (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola, pasa para comentar que al final pude solucionar mi problema, encontré en un archivo rar una versión media vieja de IC-PROG.. y no se porqué se me dio por probarlo en win7 y funcionó perfecto con el programador TE-20 SE. Lo comento por si alguien llega al tema con la misma duda que tenia en un principio y tiene un programador serie.. yo le recomiendo que pruebe con el IC-PROG 1.05D (creo que es viejo, lo tenia en un rar que ni se de donde salio), el winpic 800 me gusta más pero no hay caso, no logro que programe (claro que en winxp e inferiores no tengo problema).

Salu2..


----------



## jax (Abr 10, 2010)

hola amigos tengo el mismo problema, pero me surge un gran interrogante la causa de este inconveniente es por que el win 7 no instala controladores que no tenga firma digital?
si es asi entonces yo podre desabilitar esa parte del propio win 7
creen ustedes que eso es una buena solucion?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 28, 2010)

Disculpen pero estuve viendo el problema que habian tenido con PIC-PROG 800 (USB) y el tema es que WINPIC800 no lo soporta ya que es un clon del pickit2 , tenés que bajarte el software del PICKIT2 para poder programar.

WinPIC800 ya viene con soporte en Windows 7 32 y 64 bits....sino vean en su pagina


----------



## 20deoctubre (Dic 4, 2010)

Alguien sabe si PIC-PROG 800 usb se le puede actualizar la version o driver o algo que le permita programar nuevos micros o dsp´s ??? Lo mas sofisticado que tengo con la version actual es el 18f4550...

Haber si alguien sabe algo al respecto
gracias por su tiempo


----------



## luztob16 (Jun 26, 2011)

Holas amigos tengo el mismo problema no puedo instalar el winpic 800, ya hice lo que dice largosoff, pero no funciona, igual el s.o. Es de 64 bits windows 7... Por favor si me pudieran acolitar con ideas.. Gracias y muchos saludos


----------



## JHON FER (Ago 8, 2011)

hola a todos, tengo el mismo problema, cuando reviso las propiedades del dispositivo me muestra que "el dispositivo no puede iniciar codigo 10", cuando instala el sofwar inicialmente este muestra el icono de interrogacion y en sus propiedades este codigo, al conectar el quemador sucede igual pero cuando le actualizo el sofware por medio del driver que se en encuentra en la carpeta, C:\Program Files\WinPic800\Driver_GTP_USB+\WinPic800_Drivers_install, este queda instalado correcta mente como dispositivo de entrada y salida, mientras sigo con el problema para el programa instalado en el pc!llevo varios dias buscando informacion al respecto y aun no encuentro solucion!....de ante mano mil gracias


----------



## Kibur (Sep 25, 2011)

Hola, no se si la gente habrá podido resolver el problema, pero por si hay gente que no ha podido y quiere intentar lo mio aquí lo dejo escrito 
El PC es con Windows 7 32 bits, seguramente con 64 bits también sirve. Yo utilizo el GTP-USB+

Los pasos que he seguido:



Desconectar la placa programadora
Desinstalar el Winpic800
Ir a Panel de control/Administrador de dispositivos
Botón derecho -> Hardware WinPic800 -> Desinstalar
Reiniciar
Instalar WinPic800 como administrador
Cancelar la parte donde esta listo para instalar los drivers
Ir a la carpeta: ...\WinPic800\Driver_GTP_USB+\WinPic800_Drivers_install y ejecutar VISTA64_testsigning off.bat
Ejecutar wp800DrvSetup.exe Instalar los Drivers. 
Os saldrá una ventana de la firma de controladores ("de color rojo"). Escoger la opción: Instalar los drivers de todas formas.
Suerte!

Revisando el Administrador de tareas, he podido observar que ha aparecido un nuevo controlador en Hardware WinPic800 junto con WinPic800 - Ports IO Service  que se llama GTP-USB-PLUS después de haber podido solucionar el problema.
Inspeccionando el controlador he podido ver que se trata del archivo que hay en ...\WinPic800\Driver_GTP_USB+\win_2000_xp_vista y que se llama mchpusb.sys y que se ha instalado en C:\Windows\System32\drivers . Intentad también de hacer un copiar pegar de ese archivo a ver si por casualidad se soluciona el problema, (en el caso de que tengáis windows 64 bits, probar con el mchpusb.sys64.sys)
Sino otra cosa que también podéis probar de hacer (casi mejor que lo del copiar pegar) es ir a la carpeta C:\Program Files\WinPic800\Driver_GTP_USB+\win_2000_xp_vista y con el botón derecho sobre el archivo GTP_USB_PLUS.inf le dais a instalar

No se si estos dos métodos van a funcionar, pero a veces he podido solucionar problemas con otros programas haciendo estos pasos.
Personalmente os recomiendo que probéis lo comentado en el post anterior porque es tal y como lo he solucionado 

Nuevamente suerte!


----------



## jjavivi (Dic 22, 2011)

Pues no veo la forma de instalarlo en un w7 ultimate 64bits, el instalador de drivers me dice error 0 y sale un 30 tambien, cuando comienza a instalar driver y curiosamente comienza con "drivers amd", por otra parte ¿es correcto el ejecutar "VISTA64_test_signing_off", no seria el otro archivo "on"? 

¿realmente esto funciona o me tengo que hacer un programador nuevo? llevo meses intentandolo y nada.

Indicas que instale winpic800, yo tengo una carpeta con todo que lo pego en archivos de programa, tal vez deberia estar en program/files..., no se, esto es un lio.


----------



## shoker4 (Ene 17, 2012)

Yo ejecute el archivo windows_64bits_test_signing_on.bat 

Que esta en C:\Program Files (x86)\WinPic80\Driver_GTP_USB+\Windows_64bits_Access_to_ ports

Reinicie el PC y reinstale el winpic y me funciono bien, está solución está posteada en el foro del winpic800.
No eh tenido más inconvenientes.

Utilizo Windows 7 Ultimate X64

Saludos


----------



## jjavivi (Ene 17, 2012)

shoker4 dijo:


> Yo ejecute el archivo windows_64bits_test_signing_on.bat
> 
> Que esta en C:\Program Files (x86)\WinPic80\Driver_GTP_USB+\Windows_64bits_Access_to_ ports
> 
> ...



Buenas, he probado como indicas y continuo igual, mira te muestro en la foto, el archivo "windows_64bits_Access_to_ports ON" lo he probado reiniciando y sin reiniciar, tu cuando pinchaste el programador al puerto usb, cuando todo estaba instalado??
Bueno luego ejecuto el archivo de instalar drivers, supongo que tu asi lo hiciste, pero me reporta ese error que ves y al final pues nada funciona.
Cuando indicas que es archivo de access to ports esta en en "C", es por que has copiado la carpeta en la ruta o porque tu tienes un instalador del winpic800 y te la coloca durante una instalacion?
Donde esta ese foro que indicas de winpic800?



Saludos.


----------



## Jose Mendoza (Abr 12, 2012)

a mi tambien me salia el error "operación 30" lo unico que hice fue: una vez que ejecute como administradorWindows_64bits_Acce ss_to_ ports....ON reinicie despues volvi a instala winpic ahora ya sin cancelar la opcion de instalar drivers, despues de eso me salio la ventana en rojo que mencionaron anteriormente, solo le di en instalar de todas formas y listo quedo funcionando, para comprar me fui a la opcion equipo/propiedades/administrador de dispositivos/ y ahora winpic tenia listo los drivers con el nombre de Hardware WinPic800 espero te sirva de algo


----------



## andbrs (May 29, 2013)

resulta que se me daño un quemador de pic el cual funcionaba con pickit 2, (y todo era perfecto)pero ahora me pasaron otro el cual me dijeron que funcionaba con win pic lo  instale  pero al momento de mirar la comunicación me dice no se pudo abrir ind.#0, busque un poco y decia algo de configurar hadware y me da muchas opciones el cual por defecto me daba gtp-usb {plus}  pero la realidad es que no se que clase de configuración es, por si acaso mi SO es windows 7 32 bits 
aubo una imagen del grabador gracias


----------



## eL1ct (Jun 12, 2014)

Hola; no he leido todos los post, pero me gustaria exponer como solucione el problema:

Yo tengo el windows 7 x64 y me dice que no permite usar controladores no firmados digitalmente, por lo tanto, busque una solucion para deshabilitar esta "configuracion".

http://laguiadewindows.com/desactivar-la-firma-digital-de-los-controladores-windows-7/

Básicamente tenemos que iniciar el CMD como administrador, y luego escribimos:
_bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS       
bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON_​http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/05/05/disable-driver-signing-windows-7/

Saludos


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 19, 2015)

Hola amigos; he cambiado mi PC antigua con WXP por una nueva con W7. Instalo el software del Pickit2 clone y el programa funciona pero no reconoce toda la lista de pics.

Ya instale el archivo que actualiza la lista de pics pero aun asi no funciona; hago lo de la compatibilidad con WXP pero queda peor ...no reconoce ningun pic.

En mi computadora antigua con WXP funciona todo perfecto, que puede estar pasando?

La PC nueva es: Intel I3 4160 3.6 Ghz 4Gb RAM W7 32bits.

Gracias a todos. ...


----------



## Troglodita (Nov 4, 2016)

Hace 4 años tenía un ordenador con Windows Xp donde me funcionaba correctamente el programador GTP-USB+ con el programa WinPic800. Ayer me hizo falta regrabar un microcontrolador y decidí usarlo, pero me daba error. Estuve buscando por internet y en varios foros pero no conseguí que funcionara. Dejé un hilo en el foro del vendedor del programador: 

http://www.winpic800.com//index.php?...9&id=1439#1439

Después de estar varias horas enredando con el tema al final se ha resuelto pinchando el antiguo programador en un puerto USB 3.0. No sé por qué no me funciona en el 2.0. Lo pongo aquí por si a alguien le pasa.


----------



## betorrea (Dic 29, 2020)

La única solución que encontré fue cambiar de configuración en la aplicación, dandole a: Configuración - Hardware - JDM Programmer


----------

